# More New Puppy Pics!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Poppy is settling in nicely and had her second day with us today. She has been toileting outside all day  After a really bad first night (she cried the whole night) she has been quite sleepy today but we are going to try and keep her up now so she is zonked for tonight...!

Here are some of the best photos of Poppy's day...!

'Please let me up on the sofa, I'll be good'...










Snug as a bug...










Play time...










Too many toys to chose from...










and finally, snuggle time on Mummy...










Hope everyone is having a nice long weekend


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

sorry I realised too late that I have posted in The Puppy Place rather than Pictures, hope I am excused


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Aww, she's so lovely!!!!

Is that a personalised toy box in the background, it's great, do you mind if I ask where you got it? (We've been indulging in a bit some puppy shopping, everythings too tempting!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw she's lovely ... wait til she can get up lol and I love how all her toys match your decor x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Another gorgeous little cockapoo baby surrounded by expensive toys and luxury bedding - our little fluffy friends certainly know how to pick the right mummys and daddys!! xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

She's lovely!!! Nice to see another Poppy!!!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww we love her!

Box is from http://www.bonniedogs.co.uk. They have loads of personalised stuff to chose from and the box itself has loads of different colours/options/font etc. Thought this box was great as all of Poppy's stuff has to be 'out' as we are open plan and so just one big room downstairs with hardly any storage! You can't tell from the website but the box itself is a thick canvas (no lid), we like it and so do Poppy's teeth!

And yes, we did try to match the toys we bought originally as got everything from one range at PetsAtHome but she already has PLENTY more that don't match!

I don't think it will be long before she can get up on sofa (I don't think its going to stay cream for long!). She has had a few failed attempts today resulting in her falling backwards into a heap but then trying again straight away! Silly pup!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I think she is so sweet and I love the way you have colour coded her toys to your decor  
I am looking for a toy box for Harley but I want him to learn to pick them up and put them away so need to be able to pull the lid off! I read an article on how to train them thought it would be fun and save my back!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Eh no lids on those Mary so easier to teach x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know if you have heard of Dog Gone Smart but I have one of their fluffy blankets on my sofa for Betty. The Dong Gone Smart blankets are wwaterproof and can be wiped off to save having to wash them all the time and Betty knows that is where she sits on the sofa so it stops the sofa getting dirty and when she was a puppy if she had had an accident then the sofa was protected!! Now at over a year old she knows the blanket is her place to sit on.

Poppy is gorgeous!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the fancy collars x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I don't know if you have heard of Dog Gone Smart but I have one of their fluffy blankets on my sofa for Betty. The Dong Gone Smart blankets are wwaterproof and can be wiped off to save having to wash them all the time and Betty knows that is where she sits on the sofa so it stops the sofa getting dirty and when she was a puppy if she had had an accident then the sofa was protected!! Now at over a year old she knows the blanket is her place to sit on.
> 
> Poppy is gorgeous!!


going to have a look at this site do you have the link?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww bless her she's adorable....I love the fact that the toys are bigger than she is right now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poppy is very cute!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Mary now I want Poppy to be able to fetch her toys and then put them back in her toy box! Maybe I could also try some housework, dusting, hoovering etc!!! You must keep us up to date on Harley's progress, I love reading your posts!

Hi Jules, I hadn't heard of Dog Gone Smart but have just been looking online, their products look brilliant, we definitely need to get another blanket.

Poppy has had another brilliant day with us. No accidents today but did cry again all last night. Only got up for her once and took her out to the toilet at 3am and then was up at 6.30am. She has been napping ALL day today! Tired pup! We have been rolling her over every time she comes in from the toileting so we can towel her paws. This came in GREAT use today as has been raining all day and she has been soaked! So now she is used to lying on her back being dried and even today has been blow dried twice no problems, she was even licking the dryer! Our plan was to try and keep her awake for a good few hours before bed but she is just zonked! So we will try 2 hours from 9-11pm of awake time and hopefully then she will be so ready for bed she will sleep a bit better!

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pictures!!! poppy is so cute!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Hi Jules, I hadn't heard of Dog Gone Smart but have just been looking online, their products look brilliant, we definitely need to get another blanket.
> 
> So we will try 2 hours from 9-11pm of awake time and hopefully then she will be so ready for bed she will sleep a bit better!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend!


I have three of these blankets so can always have a clean one on the sofa and leave one at my parents for when we are there. It's good as if ever at my parents there are more people round and we need all the seats, we just put her blanket on the floor and she will go straight to it. She has been sick the occaisional time and it saved the sofa!!! I think they are great, they aren't cheap but were a dog send when she was a puppy as could be wiped off and lasted a lot better than vet bed for my friend who used them too.

I remember forcing Betty to stay awake as a puppy by playing with her toys until 11pm! I had a toy on a rope that I would have her chase around the living room! But it did work and she would then settle for bed! I also found that having a routine of starting to tidy round the room, turning lights off etc. helped as she started to then realised quickly that it was bed time too.


----------

